
Show HN: Tabli – A Tab Manager for Google Chrome - antonycourtney
http://antonycourtney.github.io/tabli/
======
antonycourtney
OP here: I developed this to meet my own needs as a developer to help keep me
from getting lost in the sea of tabs that inevitably accumulated when using
Chrome. Includes some hacker friendly features like keyboard shortcuts and
ability to easily save and restore sets of tabs. Would welcome feedback from
the HN crowd.

